# Agressive rooster



## HeidiO (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a trio of silkie roosters that I let roam our property.  The black one is the boss, the other 2 (greys), are more skittish.  I took them because the black was attacking my mom, whenever her hens would get stirred up.  I figured he would be better without needing to protect them.  I have him tame enough to pick up, he will eat from my hand.  But he still sneaks up on people and attacks. I know he is trying to protect his pals/establish dominance. Any suggestions besides the soup pot?  I am not too bothered by him doing this, but he jumped my 6yr old the other day.  Not cool.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 5, 2015)

Some say to hold an aggressive chicken and walk around with it.....not sure that works.  Any roosters that become aggressive here are culled- wont take the risk that one of the kids gets hurt and it can breed through to offspring.


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 5, 2015)

I carry him around, he's fine face to face, just a sneaky jerk.  I'm with you on the culling, but wanted to see if there were any other ideas first.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 5, 2015)

in all my years of raising chickens (about 40) i have yet to really break an aggressive rooster.  you can slow them down for a while but nothing stops them.  in their little chicken minds they are doing what they should and protecting their own.  they make good chicken and dumplings


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 5, 2015)

Our neighbors have tried the water bottle for training aggressive roosters and it worked... as long as they're carrying the water bottle  We eat all aggressive roosters over here, even moderate offenders.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 5, 2015)

Coq au vin


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 5, 2015)

Off mit his head !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 5, 2015)

Keep him penned with a barrier between him and people?  

I wouldn't tollerate that here personally but I also do not have poultry here right now lol. Good luck.


----------



## Alibo (Aug 5, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> in all my years of raising chickens (about 40) i have yet to really break an aggressive rooster.  you can slow them down for a while but nothing stops them.


 aggreed! I could not make up my mind on my first aggressive rooster, and then when he attacked my 2 yr old the dog made up my mind for me. Great farm dog definitely doing her job! Wish I would have done it first though because killing it after being bitten was a sad thing.  We Humanely cull any aggressors now, especially before they breed and pass on bad genes.


----------



## Alibo (Aug 5, 2015)

Also suprised at a silkie being aggressive. Hehe hard to imagine one of my little fluff balls flying at me I think I might fall down laughing at him before I remember there are spurs under that fuzz!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 5, 2015)

Like others have suggested you can try to carry him around but I have never done it so I don't have experience there.

Anything aggressive here gets slaughtered. Roosters can do a lot of harm and I still have the scars over the punctures on my legs from an aggressive roo. When he flogged me I was wearing pretty thick jeans and those spurs went right thru into my leg. Even the small roosters can do some good damage.


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 5, 2015)

I guess this confirms for me there isn't really any other option.  His attacks are kind of half-assed, but I don't want to risk the next one being a bad one.  
It is kind of funny to see him coming at you.  For the longest time I thought he was just running to greet me for food.


----------



## tressa27884 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd cull.  Not worth injuring your child


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 6, 2015)

My though it just that he isn't confertable with them, so having him sit on your lap when others are around is a good start


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 26, 2015)

tressa27884 said:


> I'd cull.  Not worth injuring your child



I agree with @tressa27884. When two of our roosters started attacking everyone - including my 3-year old twin siblings - we culled them.

ETA I just saw that this thread was posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 26, 2015)

No prob  @goatgurl47.  He is actually still here.  We got 4 hens, and between being occupied with them, and being handled a lot he is doing great. Knock on wood, no attacks for a few weeks.  I probably jinxed myself saying this.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 26, 2015)

Great news!!! I am jealous of those that can keep their rooster, look at my old form that I wrote in July while I was in tears


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 26, 2015)

HeidiO said:


> No prob  @goatgurl47.  He is actually still here.  We got 4 hens, and between being occupied with them, and being handled a lot he is doing great. Knock on wood, no attacks for a few weeks.  I probably jinxed myself saying this.



That's great! I hope he stays that way.


----------



## drdoolittle (Sep 11, 2015)

I have an aggressive little bantam Cochin.  I think that's why the person I bought him from got rid of him.  When he's on the attack, I chase him down and either carry him for a bit or dunk him a few times in a container of water!  I've also carried a switch with me, and he KNOWS when I have my weapon!  I don't have small children, so I'll keep him around for now.  He's a beautiful little guy, and the girls LOVE him!  His name is Napoleon Bonaparte.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 12, 2015)

Got to think like a rooster and turn the tables.  Sneak attack when he least expects it and do it until he's always looking over his shoulder for you and avoids you at all costs.  Avoids ALL humans at all costs.  That's the only thing they really understand, their order in the pecking order.  Right now he's at the top and you need to be at the top...your whole family needs to be over him in that order.  

You could at least try it and be consistent to see if it works.  A nice, limber fishing rod will help you in this endeavor.  I've never had it fail and it only takes a few minutes to do the initial lesson and then a new attitude each day when you walk among the flock.


----------

